# Signing up for PCH (Publisher's clearing house) sweepstakes?



## RB-TX (Jul 14, 2021)

*For years, I have seen the ads for the PCH (Publisher's **clearing House) sweepstakes, but somehow I just never trusted them. They have to sell a bunch of magazines to pay the amounts advertised for the top winner, and I felt like they probably collected a lot of personal info (email and home address at least) and from then on, one could be swamped with junk mail ads and email spam. 

Have any members signed up the sweepstakes, and if so, what were the results as far as junk mail and spam are concerned? 

Also, have you known of anyone to win anything?*

*Thanks, Bob*













with


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2021)

I signed up years ago and got tons of ads in the mail. This was before computers became popular. Never knew anyone that won anything.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2021)

From our local news ..


----------



## hawkdon (Jul 14, 2021)

Don't bother unless you want junk mail and spam calls.....


----------



## Don M. (Jul 14, 2021)

I signed up several years ago, and my junk mail and spam went way up.  After about a year, I quit playing their games, and it probably took another year before the junk went away.


----------

